# Verleumdung im PC-Games Forum - Gegendarstellung



## Bono333 (10. August 2006)

Liebe Community,

Gerade musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass hier im Forum mein Name als Aufhänger für eine selten kindische und minderwertige Aktion gebraucht wurde, was ich hier nicht so stehenlassen kann und will.
Für diejenigen, die es noch nicht gemerkt haben, ich spreche von diesem Thread, in dem mein Name durch den User flex-wheeler, meinen Auffassungen nach ein Zweitnick eines anderen Forenusers, da nicht schwer zu erkennen ist, dass ich seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr allzu aktiv am Forengeschehen teilnehme, verunglimpft wird. Dieser Verleumdung möchte ich meine Gegendarstellung gegenüberstellen, um sämtliche Zweifelt an der Sache ausräumen zu können.

Die IP des TS MartinSchmidt weicht von der meinigen ab, wie Rinderteufel sicherlich bestätigen kann. Desweiteren ist es nicht meine Art, solch stumpfsinnige Verarsche-Threads zu erstellen, die, wie so viele Vorgänger in den Jahren dieses Forums zuvor, in die Kerbe der Sexualität einschlagen. Ich distanziere von von diesem Thread, sowie vom Threadstarter und möchte nicht mehr damit in Verbindung gebracht werrden.


Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.
Denn auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.


Angefügt sei noch, dass ich diesen Thread auf Anraten des Community Officers Rinderteufel erstellt habe, der mich auch auf besagte Threads erst hingewiesen hat.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
bono333



Anhang:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4942359&x=78
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=10&tid=4942516&x=8


----------



## Rinderteufel (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Angefügt sei noch, dass ich diesen Thread auf Anraten des Community Officers Rinderteufel erstellt habe, der mich auch auf besagte Threads erst hingewiesen hat.



Da halte ich dagegen! :>
Hab gesagt, du sollst mal was posten, damit die Sternchen deine IP sehen und erkennen, dass sie nicht identisch zu der von dem Typen ist (nicht mal übermäßig ähnlich). Unterschiedliche IP -> man sollte davon ausgehen, dass Bono es nicht gewesen ist. Aber so 'ne Gegendarstellung hab nie gefordert oder gewünscht. o_O

Aso...
Ich füg mal die IPs hier ein:
MartinSchmitt: 84.175.196.85
Bono333: 84.146.195.166

EInzige Gemeinsamkeit sind also die ersten beiden Ziffern. Meine Ip lautet übrigens: 84.189.159.202. Demnach könnte ich es genauso gut gewesen sein.


----------



## grund1992 (10. August 2006)

Du gehst gegen den mit nem Anwalt vor,da der dir unterstellt hat,dass du dieser user warst?? LOL
  :-o 

wenn ja:
 

wäre wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## darkdestroyer (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.
> Denn auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.


das meinst du doch nicht ernst, oder? aber ok, wenn du sinnlos geld raushauen willst, viel spass dabei.


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.
> Denn auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.


ja, man kann alles übertreiben, damit würdest du dich erst recht lächerlich machen.
auch wenn das ganze nicht korrekt war.


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (10. August 2006)

darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find's och etwas übertrieben!! Vorallem weil ich denke das du damit keene große Chance hast da du nicht zu schaden gekommen bist und im "normalen" Leben auch nicht kommen wirst!!


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. August 2006)

darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso sinnlos Geld raushauen? Er prüft das ja nur ob eine Klage erfolg haben kann. Außerdem darf keiner deine IP einfach so öffentlich rausrücken oder vergleichen. Wozu gibts Datenschutz?


----------



## SatPK (10. August 2006)

hau rein


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2006)

Blue_Ace am 10.08.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sinnlos Geld raushauen? Er prüft das ja nur ob eine Klage erfolg haben kann. Außerdem darf keiner deine IP einfach so öffentlich rausrücken oder vergleichen. Wozu gibts Datenschutz?


jo, das darf de ISP erst tun, wenn eine anzeige besteht. und ich glaube kaum, dass wegen einer derart harmlosen verarsche der juistische apparat überhaupt reagiert. ist ja wohl wirklich ne bagatelle.
im gegenzug ist es ein zeichen von schwäche und irgendwo auch unreife, gleich mit dem anwalt zu drohen wegen sowas.


----------



## darkdestroyer (10. August 2006)

Blue_Ace am 10.08.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glaubst du der anwalt prüft das für nen feuchten händedruck? und bono wollte ja, dass jemand seine ip mit der vom martin vergleicht, damit ein co bestätigen kann, dass ers nicht ist und dafür musste er sie halt (durch posten) raus rücken.

e: ich bi  übrigens dafür den thread hier nach erldigung in die hall of fame zu verschieben.


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. August 2006)

darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 10.08.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wenns er selber rausgerückt hatte dann ist die Anzeige wirklich fürn Arsch.


----------



## Atrox (10. August 2006)

HanFred am 10.08.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau, aber irgendwie war so eine reaktion ja zu erwarten  
naja, bisschen übertrieben würd ich sagen, aber das bleibt bono überlassen.

wie siehts aus mit verwarnung für flex-wheeler?


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2006)

Atrox am 10.08.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts aus mit verwarnung für flex-wheeler?


Bono kann ihn ja per anwalt abmahnen.  *g*


----------



## darkdestroyer (10. August 2006)

Blue_Ace am 10.08.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irgendwie hast du glaub ich den "sinn" dieses threads nicht verstanden.

[disclaimer] dieser post soll keinesfalls aussagen, dass ich an der intelligenz des users Blue_Ace zweifle oder ihm eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche unterstellen möchte. [/Disclaimer]


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. August 2006)

> irgendwie hast du glaub ich den "sinn" dieses threads nicht verstanden.
> 
> [disclaimer] dieser post soll keinesfalls aussagen, dass ich an der intelligenz des users Blue_Ace zweifle oder ihm eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche unterstellen möchte. [/Disclaimer]



Dummerweise hab ich den Threadsinn verstanden und was es mit der Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche angeht, hab ich mich nicht sehr bemüht auf korrektheit zu achten.


----------



## darkdestroyer (10. August 2006)

Blue_Ace am 10.08.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> > irgendwie hast du glaub ich den "sinn" dieses threads nicht verstanden.
> >
> > [disclaimer] dieser post soll keinesfalls aussagen, dass ich an der intelligenz des users Blue_Ace zweifle oder ihm eine Lese-Rechtschreibschwäche unterstellen möchte. [/Disclaimer]
> 
> ...


und wieso schreibst du dann die sache mit der ip?
 bono will klagen, weil jemand behauptet hat er wäre martinschmidt, nicht wegen irgendwelcher ip geschichten. :roll:
ps: der "disclaimer" war eine satirische anspielung auf die sache mit dem anwalt.


----------



## SamGamgee (10. August 2006)

Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habt ihr Spacken keine Modcontrol mehr?


Spoiler



...nachdem ihr sie dem gemeinen Volk ja schon genommen habt :<



Aber was für ein Ködel liegt dir eigentlich quer, Bono, hier so einen Text zu verfassen? Drogen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

Schmeckt ihr denn nicht auch diesen markant riechenden, ironischen Duft in Bonos Post? Ich bekomme ihn fast nicht mehr aus der Nase. *nase putz*  

Falls der Thread hingegen doch ernst gemeint ist, so bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Meine Nase ist verstopft ...scheiß Grippe...  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich füg mal die IPs hier ein:
> MartinSchmitt: 84.175.196.85
> Bono333: 84.146.195.166
> 
> EInzige Gemeinsamkeit sind also die ersten beiden Ziffern. Meine Ip lautet übrigens: 84.189.159.202. Demnach könnte ich es genauso gut gewesen sein.



Ich bin dafür hiermit eine IP-Datenbank einzurichten, ähnlich der Gendatenbank. 
Also jeder postet jetzt hier enmal und die COs können die IPs überprüfen, wenn der Täter dadurch nicht gefunden wird dann weiss ich auch nicht...



Spoiler



bitte nicht ernstnehmen *g*


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. August 2006)

darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 10.08.2006 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit der IP hatte ich wieder zurückgenommen. Stand weiter oben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

Freezeman am 10.08.2006 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, diese Idee kommt nicht zum ersten Mal...scheiß Stasi-Methoden.  
Damit will ich jetzt aber nicht anmerken, dass ich dich mit der Stasi assoziiere, oder jemals habe. Allein schon aus Angst von deinem Anwalt zu hören. Fasse es also bitte nicht persönlich auf!   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, diese Idee kommt nicht zum ersten Mal...scheiß Stasi-Methoden.


Das war ja auch so gedacht, dass das freiwillig sein soll, wer nicht mitmacht wird gebannt!  



> Damit will ich jetzt aber nicht anmerken, dass ich dich mit der Stasi assoziiere, oder jemals habe. Allein schon aus Angst von deinem Anwalt zu hören. Fasse es also bitte nicht persönlich auf!
> 
> Regards, eX!



Hmm, ich überleg grad noch. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du genügend Kohle hast um meine Schadensersatz- und Schmerzensgeldforderungen zu zahlen.


----------



## unterseebotski (10. August 2006)

Wie kann man wegen dieser teilweise belustigenden threads nur so ein Gedöhns machen.
Ich muss über beide threads schmunzeln und ich halte die Heftigkeit, mit der sich Bono gegen die Vorwürfe wehrt, schon an sich für verdächtig.

Aber für die Hall of Fames reicht das meiner Meinung nach noch lange nicht. Da muss schon was besseres/glaubwürdigeres kommen.
Wobei MartinSchmidt es schon geschickter hätte anstellen können.  So unwahrscheinlich ist das schließlich nicht gewesen. Man denke da nur an "Boogie Nights"...


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

unterseebotski am 10.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> So unwahrscheinlich ist das schließlich nicht gewesen. Man denke da nur an "Boogie Nights"...



Ich bitte dich, stelle dir mal einen Durchmesser von mehr als 10cm vor. Das würde aussehen als ob du so'n Minibierfass zwischen den Beinen hängen hast. Und das ist unwahrscheinlich.
Aber ich versteh sowieso nicht, was überhaupt für ein Aufriss deswegen gemacht wird, so etwas belebt doch das Forum. Natürlich sollte es nicht übermäßig auftreten.


----------



## memphis76 (10. August 2006)

HanFred am 10.08.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich glaube kaum, dass wegen einer derart harmlosen verarsche der juistische apparat überhaupt reagiert. ist ja wohl wirklich ne bagatelle.


Wenn Du wüsstest, wegen welcher Kindereien Anwälte teilweise beauftragt und weswegen die Gerichte manchmal eingreifen müssen ...



			
				unterseebotski am 10.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich halte die Heftigkeit, mit der sich Bono gegen die Vorwürfe wehrt, schon an sich für verdächtig.


á la _Wer sich verteidigt, klagt sich an_?   

@Topic: Ich finde das ganze auch arg übertrieben. Aber wenn wg. solcher Kleinigkeiten in Zukunft ständig Rechtsanwälte beauftragt werden, lohnt sich ein Jura-Studium doch noch   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## expredator (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.
> Denn auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.



spasst....


----------



## INU-ID (10. August 2006)

\/


----------



## vinc (10. August 2006)

unterseebotski am 10.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man wegen dieser teilweise belustigenden threads nur so ein Gedöhns machen.
> Ich muss über beide threads schmunzeln und ich halte die Heftigkeit, mit der sich Bono gegen die Vorwürfe wehrt, schon an sich für verdächtig.



Da muss ich zustimmen.


Und zum "IP-Beweis". Eine IP sagt heutzutage rein gar nichts mehr aus. Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch kann mit Hilfe von Google über n Proxy ins Internet gehen (oder sogar mehreren). Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit einen solchen Thread von einem anderem Netzwerk (Schule, UNI) zu erstellen.
Ich möchte hier keine Verdächtigung aussprechen, aber ein "vergleich doch mal die IPs" bringt überhaupt nichts!


----------



## Reder (10. August 2006)

vinc am 10.08.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 10.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kann sein aber welcher Mensch hat um halb 12 nachts noch zeit um in Uni oder Schule zusitzen un solch ein Thread zuverfassen. da diese Einrichtungen ja auch ma Zugemacht werden. Ich gehe stark davon aus das es einer von Zu Hause war der sich einen übelen Witz erlaubt. Wer auch immer das war sollte sich bei Bono entschuldigen.


----------



## vinc (10. August 2006)

Reder am 10.08.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein aber welcher Mensch hat um halb 12 nachts noch zeit um in Uni oder Schule zusitzen un solch ein Thread zuverfassen. da diese Einrichtungen ja auch ma Zugemacht werden. Ich gehe stark davon aus das es einer von Zu Hause war der sich einen übelen Witz erlaubt. Wer auch immer das war sollte sich bei Bono entschuldigen.



Die Schule und UNI dienten nur als Beispiel. Bleiben noch weitere wie Inet Cafe, Freund, Kollege und der böse Proxy.


----------



## unterseebotski (10. August 2006)

Freezeman am 10.08.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 10.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ich schon sagte, er hätte es geschickter anstellen können.
Spätestens nach den 10cm im Durchmesser war es klar, dass es fake sein muss!

Btw.: ss gibt zu Penislängen übrigens auch einen Rekord im Guiness Buch der Rekorde. Der Mann war natürlich Pornodarsteller (was kann man mit so einem Ding auch sonst machen?), hatte irgendwas mit 38 cm (!!!), erlitt aber bereits einen Schlaganfall und starb. Der Blutverlust während einer Erektion war in seinem Gehirn angeblich zu groß, weshalb er dann auch starb.
Ob's stimmt? Keine Ahnung, so habe ich es jedenfalls mal gelesen. 

So unwahrscheinlich war die Sache also nicht, aber der Durchmesser hat die Geschichte eben entlarvt.


----------



## CyclopGraz (10. August 2006)

memphis76 am 10.08.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 10.08.2006 12:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



               

Was glaubst du warum ich studiere was ich studiere.

Die Beinahe-Amis die wegen jedem sch... zum Anwalt rennen werden immer mehr. 
Wohl dem der (hoffentlich in ein paar Jahren) Anwalt ist.

Und Klagen aus solch nichtigem Anlass werden wirklich immer mehr.


----------



## Nakir (10. August 2006)

Eh, der thread ist von Bono333. Der war mal CO. Das sollte doch eigentlich schon alles sagen, oder?  :-o


----------



## ZAM (10. August 2006)

Ich werde das verhalten eines 3 Buchstabigen Nicks im Chat von meinem Anwalt auf Rechtsgültigkeit bezüglich Verleumdung und Beleidigung prüfen lassen, da dieses Person mich täglich mit Beschimpfungen untersten Niveaus der Denunzierung aussetzt.


----------



## Rosini (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.
> Denn auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.



LOL 



			
				darkdestroyer am 10.08.2006 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> e: ich bi  übrigens dafür den thread hier nach erldigung in die hall of fame zu verschieben.



Sehr gute Idee - Ich unterstütze diesen Antrag!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

ZAM am 10.08.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das verhalten eines 3 Buchstabigen Nicks im Chat von meinem Anwalt auf Rechtsgültigkeit bezüglich Verleumdung und Beleidigung prüfen lassen, da dieses Person mich täglich mit Beschimpfungen untersten Niveaus der Denunzierung aussetzt.



MPO macht doch auch nur seinen Job... :-o 

BTW: Kann ich gerichtlich gegen meinen Bäcker vorgehen, weil mir die Brötchen von heute nicht gemundet haben?   

Regards, eX!


----------



## memphis76 (10. August 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich gerichtlich gegen meinen Bäcker vorgehen, weil mir die Brötchen von heute nicht gemundet haben?
> 
> Regards, eX!


In Amerika könntest Du das - wie damals die Person, die McDonalds verklagt hat, weil sie sich an dem Kaffee die Zunge verbrannt hat ... und irgend was um die 2 Mio. $ dafür erhalten hat   

Also: Nach Amerika reisen, bei McDoof was essen, sich beschweren, verklagen und als Millionär wiederkommen 

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. August 2006)

ich glaub Rinderteufel is Martin


----------



## Rinderteufel (10. August 2006)

DawnHellscream am 10.08.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub Rinderteufel is Martin




Woher hast du das rausgefunden??? Meine Tarnung war doch perfekt!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HooKjt (10. August 2006)

wre is denn jezt wer      
aber ich finde diesen thread witzieger nachher geht misterx noch mit bonos ip online dann wirds lustig und bono is der neue comclown


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (10. August 2006)

wenn es so sein sollte das user "X" geschrieben hat "bono333" ist es, gegen besseres wissen (also mutwillig, böswillig) dann würde ich vorgehen wie bono333 ok ist etwas kleinlich aber wo zieht man bei sowas die grenzen ? zumindest ist anwaltspost gerade für  jüngere oftmals ein heilsamer "schock" der zum nachdenken anregt....

der penistreat ist aber auch sau komisch also leute das war doch gleich klar das es ein fake war denn ein Durchmesser von über 10 zentimer das gehört schon ins tierreich


----------



## firewalker2k (10. August 2006)

Das einzige, was ich dabei lustig fand, war die Tatsache, dass mein Fakename in einerm anderen Forum auch Martin Schmidt ist


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

Hellraiser-Pinhead am 10.08.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es so sein sollte das user "X" geschrieben hat "bono333" ist es, gegen besseres wissen (also mutwillig, böswillig) dann würde ich vorgehen wie bono333 ok ist etwas kleinlich aber wo zieht man bei sowas die grenzen ? zumindest ist anwaltspost gerade für  jüngere oftmals ein heilsamer "schock" der zum nachdenken anregt....
> 
> der penistreat ist aber auch sau komisch also leute das war doch gleich klar das es ein fake war denn ein Durchmesser von über 10 zentimer das gehört schon ins tierreich




aber denkt ihr denn das das jemand zugibt...so wie hier über den thread diskutiert wird, gibt das doch konsequenzen.
leider war ich gestern abend nicht da, aber hab mich heut moin trotzdem geroflt


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 10.08.2006 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn bono333 es gewesen wäre würde er sich mit ner anzeige gegen (wie hiess der andere user nochmal ?) selbst ins bein schiessen. sollte bono333 es nicht gewesen sein würde ich auch so reagieren wie er da der andere user (flex irgendwas) es ja eindeutig und mehrmals behauptet hat


----------



## XMasTree (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Community,
> ...
> Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.
> Denn auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum.
> ...



*Hüstel*

Also, gepriesen sei die Rechtschutzversicherung. Ein einfaches: "Nö, bin ich nicht, wer hat Dir denn den Scheiss erzählt" im Thread hätte also nicht gereicht ? Nein, hier muss gleich mal wieder einer auf dicke Hose (Ich entschuldige mich gleich mal für den indirekten Verweis auf den Originalthread) gemacht werden.

Also, bei manchen Leuten ists schon gut, dass sie kein CO (mehr) sind, man kann sich ja ausmalen, was sie mit "Macht" anstellen würden.

Diesen Thread hier erachte ich persönlich als ziemlich überflüssig und peinlich, aber wenigstens hab ich meinen Nickname nicht dafür hergegeben, insofern kann ich das ganze amüsiert betrachten.


----------



## MICHI123 (10. August 2006)

er hat doch nur geschrieben dass du das bist und zwar SOWEIT ER WUSSTE! ^^   
btw, was ein bekloppter thread    (e: und ich meine beide, den urpsungsthread und den hier)


----------



## XMasTree (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> aber denkt ihr denn das das jemand zugibt...so wie hier über den thread diskutiert wird, gibt das doch konsequenzen.
> leider war ich gestern abend nicht da, aber hab mich heut moin trotzdem geroflt



Konsequenzen sind n gutes Stichwort... Du kriegst in den nächsten Minuten ne OMail von mir ... ich hab da n paar Fragen ...


----------



## Kaeksch (10. August 2006)

XMasTree am 10.08.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 10.08.2006 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HAHA*


----------



## INU-ID (10. August 2006)

Mensch, löscht die entsprechenden Threads, sperrt ggf. irgendeinen User (MS?) und gut ist. So viel Theater um einen "Herrenlosen" Pimmel, das gibts doch garnet.....


----------



## GiGaKoPi (10. August 2006)

XMasTree am 10.08.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 10.08.2006 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...
Die Sache wird viel zu hoch gespielt..


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

So Freunde im Forum.
Da ich langsam glaube das einige das hier VIEL zu ernst nehmen und Xmastree mich auch schon angeschrieben hat, werd ich die ganze sache mal auflösen.
Jaa ich hab gestern den Account MartinSchmidt erstellt und habe hierrein gepostet. Ich wollte das Forum einfach mit einer lustige Story auffrischen, weil nichts los war. Außerdem war mir auch langweilig. Ich hatte nicht den Anschein zu der Zeit das das hier soo ausarten würde. Ich hab mich vorher in der hall of fame umgesehen und es wurden schon einige "Verarschungen" durchgeführt. Somit dachte ich es wird im Endeffekt als lustig angesehen. Wenn ich hier jez lese das jemand mit Anwälten droht dann ist das doch lächerlich. Ich stell mich jetzt hierhin un sage ich wars. 
Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei allen, denen ich die mehr oder wenige wertvolle zeit mit meinem scheiß genommen habe, und hoffe das ich weiterhin im Forum verweilen darf. 

Viele entschuldigende Grüße

Knabe


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2006)

Verarscht den Mann nicht! Er ist absolut im Recht, jawoll. Ich meine, ich bin der Letzte, der nicht Fünfe mal grade sein lassen kann, ja, Leben und sterben lassen, heisst es ja - freilich. Ich habe ja Humor - sehr viel - aber das, das ist ja schon eine himmelschreiende Verleumdung, eine echte Sauerei! 
Da kann doch der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben, nicht wahr, nicht?
Ich meine, wenn da so ein Saukerl, so ein daherg'laufener Hundling, so ein aus'gschamter Sauhund meint, meinen guten Namen in den Dreck zu ziehen. IN DEN DRECK ZU ZIEHEN, jawoll!!!

Er hat schon recht, sich das nicht bieten lassen zu wollen - genau. Denn für was hat man denn bitte einen Rechtsschutz? Der soll sich doch auch einmal lohnen - der Hans, mein Bekannter sagt immer, besser klagen, als beklagen. Jawoll, recht hat. Man kann sich schon viel gefallen lassen, aber sowas hier, nein - auf KEINEN FALL. Da kann man sich ja gleich mit der Flinte ins Korn werfen und liegenbleiben...

Zum besseren Verständnis, bitte auf folgenden Link klicken:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx9Ew-E1Kto

 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## MICHI123 (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde im Forum.
> Da ich langsam glaube das einige das hier VIEL zu ernst nehmen und Xmastree mich auch schon angeschrieben hat, werd ich die ganze sache mal auflösen.
> Jaa ich hab gestern den Account MartinSchmidt erstellt und habe hierrein gepostet. Ich wollte das Forum einfach mit einer lustige Story auffrischen, weil nichts los war. Außerdem war mir auch langweilig. Ich hatte nicht den Anschein zu der Zeit das das hier soo ausarten würde. Ich hab mich vorher in der hall of fame umgesehen und es wurden schon einige "Verarschungen" durchgeführt. Somit dachte ich es wird im Endeffekt als lustig angesehen. Wenn ich hier jez lese das jemand mit Anwälten droht dann ist das doch lächerlich. Ich stell mich jetzt hierhin un sage ich wars.
> Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei allen, denen ich die mehr oder wenige wertvolle zeit mit meinem scheiß genommen habe, und hoffe das ich weiterhin im Forum verweilen darf.
> ...


ich fands lustig    
zumal die sich ja alle aufregen ^^ 
und wer meint der thread war übelst sinnlos, der sollte das forum wechseln, ein blick in G&dW forum und man sieht fast alles is wayne ^^


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

MICHI123 am 10.08.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 10.08.2006 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sich alle so aufregen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich dachte wir lachen danach drüber un verschiebens ggf. in die hof aber das so ein Theater gemacht wird..


----------



## MICHI123 (10. August 2006)

Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., meinen guten Namen in den Dreck zu ziehen.
> Gruss,
> Bremse


     der war gut    

und wasn das für link? ich raff nix.


----------



## XMasTree (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde im Forum.
> Da ich langsam glaube das einige das hier VIEL zu ernst nehmen und Xmastree mich auch schon angeschrieben hat, werd ich die ganze sache mal auflösen.
> Jaa ich hab gestern den Account MartinSchmidt erstellt und habe hierrein gepostet. Ich wollte das Forum einfach mit einer lustige Story auffrischen, weil nichts los war. Außerdem war mir auch langweilig. Ich hatte nicht den Anschein zu der Zeit das das hier soo ausarten würde. Ich hab mich vorher in der hall of fame umgesehen und es wurden schon einige "Verarschungen" durchgeführt. Somit dachte ich es wird im Endeffekt als lustig angesehen. Wenn ich hier jez lese das jemand mit Anwälten droht dann ist das doch lächerlich. Ich stell mich jetzt hierhin un sage ich wars.
> Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei allen, denen ich die mehr oder wenige wertvolle zeit mit meinem scheiß genommen habe, und hoffe das ich weiterhin im Forum verweilen darf.
> ...



Sooo,

ich stelle fest:

MartinSchmidt ist nicht bono333 .. 
Bono333 kann sich nun wieder beruhigt zurückziehen
Knabe hat(te) nen Zweitaccount, den ich gleich entfernen werde.
flex-wheeler fand es lustig, darauf einzusteigen und soll sich nu mal kräftig auf die Finger geklopft fühlen. 

Und nun kommt das Ding zu den X(mastree)-Akten.


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

MICHI123 am 10.08.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nun ja ich hoffe das thema ist somit erledigt da keiner mehr postet..also nochmals sorry, aber lustig wars doch


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

XMasTree am 10.08.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 10.08.2006 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MartinSchmidt* nicht Michael...


----------



## XMasTree (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *MartinSchmidt* nicht Michael...


PSCHT!
Bono333 ist also auch nicht MartinSchmidt.
Und jetz is Schluß hier.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2006)

MICHI123 am 10.08.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Link auf den Polt-Sketch über den Kormoran...erkenne die Analogie...*g*


Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## TBrain (10. August 2006)

Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, wenn da so ein Saukerl, so ein daherg'laufener Hundling, so ein aus'gschamter Sauhund meint, meinen *guten Namen* in den Dreck zu ziehen. IN DEN DRECK ZU ZIEHEN, jawoll!!!



 

soweit ich weis hat den weder bono333 noch knabe


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 10.08.2006 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das EINZIG lustige an Deinem Thread gestern war, wie sensibel memphis76 reagiert hat und Dir jedmögliche Hilfestellung geben wollte. Richtig süß von ihm.   *g*

Ansonsten hatte ich gestern vergebens auf Belustigung gewartet, und Ex! ist mir mit der Schließung zuvor gekommen. 

Zumindest ist dieser Thread hier besser. Die von Bono333 angekündigten rechtlichen Schritte machen einen Wirbel, der zu einem umfassenden Geständnis führt.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2006)

TBrain am 10.08.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*seufz*

Warum muss ich Satire in diesem Forum eigentlich immer dick unterstreichen???

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## TBrain (10. August 2006)

Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 10.08.2006 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum kapierst du nicht, dass ich kapiert hab, dass es sich bei deinem Post um Satire handelt und ich damit nur ausdrücken wollte dass jeder der sich solche "Anschuldigungen" gegen seinen Nick SO zu Herzen nimmt um zu klagen, irgendwie die Priorotäten in seinem Leben falsch gesetzt hat.


----------



## Katzan-666 (10. August 2006)

Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum muss ich Satire in diesem Forum eigentlich immer dick unterstreichen???


könnt momentan dran liegen dass grad ferienzeit is...


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2006)

TBrain am 10.08.2006 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ja exakt meine Absicht, allerdings konnte ich das aus Deiner Antwort nicht rauslesen, sry...
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## TBrain (10. August 2006)

Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ja exakt meine Absicht, allerdings konnte ich das aus Deiner Antwort nicht rauslesen, sry...
> 
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse



Und dass obwohl ich drei (!!) Smileys gesetzt hab'    der erste galt deinem Text, die beiden anderen allen die gern klagen würden ^^


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

TBrain am 10.08.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 10.08.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na da sin wir ja froh das wir dich hier haben


----------



## Atrox (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 10.08.2006 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und du hast die letzten 5 posts auch nicht ganz mitbekommen


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

Atrox am 10.08.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 10.08.2006 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doch hab ich aber ich beziehe mich nur auf die Aussage das weder bono noch ich en guten namen haben sollen....das is doch ne frechheit


----------



## memphis76 (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das EINZIG lustige an Deinem Thread gestern war, wie sensibel memphis76 reagiert hat und Dir jedmögliche Hilfestellung geben wollte. Richtig süß von ihm.   *g*


1. So bin ich halt - süss und sensibel   
2. Ich hatte damals das gleiche Problem und wollte niemanden verletzen mit meinem dritten Standbein    aber das Problem hab ich jetzt nicht mehr - ich bin Feuerwehrmann geworden    und wenn ich kein Wasser mehr hab, kann ich die Flammen immer noch mit meinem Schlauch erschlagen   

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

memphis76 am 10.08.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha

aber mal ehrlich, ist mir hier jemand böse?

und bitte keine ironie ich meins ernst


----------



## Spassbremse (10. August 2006)

memphis76 am 10.08.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wieder ein Fall, wo Wunschdenken mit der Realität verwechselt wird...
 

Gruss,
Bremse

EDIT:



> haha
> 
> aber mal ehrlich, ist mir hier jemand böse?
> 
> und bitte keine ironie ich meins ernst



Tut mir leid, dann kann ich Dir nicht antworten, da meine Beiträge stets Spurenelemente von Ironie und Satire aufweisen...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Klage? Wurde die Wohnung des bösen Verleumders schon von GSG9-Einheiten gestürmt? Kommt schon, mir ist langweilig, da muss es doch neue amüsante Details geben. Wobei ich noch immer glaube, dass dieser ganze Thread hier hochkonzentrierte Ironie ist. Zumindest erfassen meine Langstreckensensoren solche "Schwingungen" die darauf schließen lassen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## BuMu (10. August 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Klage? Wurde die Wohnung des bösen Verleumders schon von GSG9-Einheiten gestürmt? Kommt schon, mir ist langweilig, da muss es doch neue amüsante Details geben. Wobei ich noch immer glaube, dass dieser ganze Thread hier hochkonzentrierte Ironie ist. Zumindest erfassen meine Langstreckensensoren solche "Schwingungen" die darauf schließen lassen...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Hmm hatte nicht Bono333 und darkdestroyer und BlackDimmu früher mal 2 Sterne?

Wieso haben die den keine Sterne mehr? wasn da passiert?


----------



## Rosini (10. August 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Klage? Wurde die Wohnung des bösen Verleumders schon von GSG9-Einheiten gestürmt? Kommt schon, mir ist langweilig, da muss es doch neue amüsante Details geben. Wobei ich noch immer glaube, dass dieser ganze Thread hier hochkonzentrierte Ironie ist. Zumindest erfassen meine Langstreckensensoren solche "Schwingungen" die darauf schließen lassen...
> 
> Regards, eX!


Lass das, sonst verklagt er dich auch noch!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

Rosini am 10.08.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2006 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, mein Höschen ist schon ganz nass vor lauter Angst.  *ruhig ist*

@ BuMu:

Bono und Destroyer waren CO, Dimmu war CC. Wenn du wissen willst, warum die den Posten aufgegeben haben, dann schreibt denen doch einfach eine O-Mail und frag nach. Ich darf hier keine internen Stufe 6 Sternie-Geheimnisse ausplaudern. VS -NfD- , For Your Eyes Only…etc. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Onkel_B (10. August 2006)

BuMu am 10.08.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm hatte nicht Bono333 und darkdestroyer und BlackDimmu früher mal 2 Sterne?
> 
> Wieso haben die den keine Sterne mehr? wasn da passiert?



Oh mein Gott sie haben keine Sterne mehr... wie dramatisch *heul* - werdens halt abgegeben haben was sonst?


----------



## Dumbi (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren prüft mein Rechtsvertreter zur Stunde die Möglichkeit, rechtliche Schritte gegen die Verleumdung des Users flex-wheeler einzuleiten.


Du willst Bernd verklagen? Muhihihi!     

Mach dich nicht lächerlich, Junge...


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2006)

Dumbi am 10.08.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er ist halt ein Wichtigtuer, das war er schon immer und wird er wohl auch immer bleiben.


----------



## GiGaKoPi (10. August 2006)

Onkel_B am 10.08.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> BuMu am 10.08.2006 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Druck auf die COs scheint ja riesig zu sein, wenn sie freiwillig ihre Macht abgeben


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (10. August 2006)

GiGaKoPi am 10.08.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 10.08.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ja och am alter liegen...wie mitn Führerschein!!


----------



## RickSkywalker (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 10.08.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



flex-wheeler ist wohl Bernd? *Der* Bernd-81?  GEIL!


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

GiGaKoPi am 10.08.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Druck auf die COs scheint ja riesig zu sein, wenn sie freiwillig ihre Macht abgeben


Um hier mal was klarzustellen:
Es gibt keinen Druck auf die COs, maximal gibt es den Druck, den sie selber in der Hose haben.
Völlig inaktive Sternträger werden normalerweise früher oder später degradiert, nachdem man sie angeschrieben hat, um zu fragen, ob sie vielleicht nicht doch wieder aktiv werden. Muss ja nicht jeder Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat hier versauern. 
Daneben gibt es Sternträger, die keine Zeit für und/oder Lust mehr auf die Communtiy haben und sich deswegen freiwillig wieder zu den Membern dazugesellen.


----------



## GiGaKoPi (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> GiGaKoPi am 10.08.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht so ernst nehmen, war ja nur als "kleiner Scherz nebenbei" gedacht


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 10.08.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir grad so richtig schön vorstellen, wie es hier manchmal unter den COs so abgeht...


----------



## Michael-Miggi (10. August 2006)

Mann ist das goil ich weiss schon warum ich keine Bildzeitung lese...   PC Games einen Tipp macht dieses Forum kostenpflichtig. Ihr würdet von jedem User am Tag 50 Cent bekommen. Keine Beleidigung (oder evtl. doch) aber manche Themen sind echt der Hammer... lol 


Ps. Flex ist der Bernd??? Gibts dafür auch beweise?


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. August 2006)

Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 10.08.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der riesen penis thread hat dich verraten ..aber ich weiß was du fühlst ..auch ich bin geplagt von zuviel manneskraft


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. August 2006)

XMasTree am 10.08.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 10.08.2006 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dabei sinds doch meistens die CO's diehier ienen auf "dicke hose" machen


----------



## Hombre3000 (10. August 2006)

Wieso habe ich nur das Gefühl das hier viele absolut nix zu tun haben, achja Ferien 
Geht lieber raus und genießt die frische Luft 

Mfg
Hombre


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2006)

Hombre3000 am 10.08.2006 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso habe ich nur das Gefühl das hier viele absolut nix zu tun haben, achja Ferien
> Geht lieber raus und genießt die frische Luft
> 
> Mfg
> Hombre



Dort besteht aber die Gefahr, dass man RL-süchtig wird. Ist schlimm, weil man dann nur schwer wieder davon los kommt


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 10.08.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und du bist ein Nixblicker, das warst du schon immer und Hoffnung auf Besserung is auch nicht  

Schliesse mich eX an


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2006)

DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und du bist ein Nixblicker, das warst du schon immer und Hoffnung auf Besserung is auch nicht



Du solltest dein Kopf mal aus Bonos Hintern ziehen, dann kannst Du vielleicht auch wieder klarer denken.


----------



## eXitus64 (10. August 2006)

DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@shadow man: dafür wird ich dj of borg jetzt aber anklagen  wegen verleumdung
      


nene also mal im ernst wie kann man rechtliche schritte wegen sowas sinnloses einleiten


----------



## INU-ID (10. August 2006)

Eigentlich könnte der Thread doch jetzt geschlossen werde, oder?
Bevor es weiter ausartet...

^^


----------



## Bono333 (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Ooooh, Bono, ich werde nie CO werden wie Du. Oooh, Bono, ich mache schon alles, um CO zu werden, aber keiner mag mich. Oooooh, Bono, ich wär so gerne CO._

Von wem stammen diese Worte bloß.. Kannst du dich daran erinnern, Shadow_Man? 



Btw: Gratulation an ExkrementU, Du scheinst einer der wenigen hier zu sein, die beim Lesen auch ein bisschen mitdenken. 





_Edit: Für die von Shadow_Man propagierte 24/7 Forenaktivität kam der Post ohnehin reichlich spät. Nicht schlappmachen, Shadow, durchhalten lohnt sich und der Weg zum SCO ist frei._


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das meinte ich... 

*Popcorn hol*


----------



## Rinderteufel (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Um hier mal was klarzustellen:
> Es gibt keinen Druck auf die COs, maximal gibt es den Druck, den sie selber in der Hose haben.
> Völlig inaktive Sternträger werden normalerweise früher oder später degradiert, nachdem man sie angeschrieben hat, um zu fragen, ob sie vielleicht nicht doch wieder aktiv werden. Muss ja nicht jeder Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat hier versauern.
> Daneben gibt es Sternträger, die keine Zeit für und/oder Lust mehr auf die Communtiy haben und sich deswegen freiwillig wieder zu den Membern dazugesellen.



Du laberst Kacke.
Das sind doch keine Gründe, um hinzuschmeißen.
Als ich damals zwischendurch meine Sterne abgegeben habe, hatte das folgende Gründe:
-ich konnte mit den kostenlosen p0rns nix mehr anfangen, meine ganze HD war schon voll davon
-durch irgendeine der kostenlosen PCG-Nutten hab ich Sackläuse gekriegt 
-und ich hatte keine Lust mehr, mich dauernd den ganzen dummen Sternträgern so unendlich überlegen zu fühlen

:>

Aber irgendwann schlug die Sucht wieder zu. Ich musste einfach wieder ordentlich flamen und bin wieder * geworden. 
Ja, liebe Member! Hilfsbereitschaft, Freundlichkeit, häufiges Online sein. Könnt ihr alles knicken! Ihr müsst flam0rn können, wenn ihr 'nen Stern wollt!!! :>
Leider muss ich aber feststellen, dass ich mich noch viel öfter und noch viel stärker überlegen fühle, denn die dummen Säue unter den Sternträgern sind leider nicht weniger geworden.  :>
In dieser Hinsicht: Full ack, DJ! Du bist mein Held! Wieder einmal hast du meine Gedanken ausgesprochen. 

@Inu: Lass ma! Dann müsste ich am Ende ja doch noch 'ne DVD einlegen, um heute abend unterhalten zu werden. -> Vorschlag abgelehnt! :>


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

_Krieg der Sterne: Epidose X - Die verleumdende Bedrohung

In einem Forum weit, weit entfernt von jeglichem rationalen Denken, spielten sich mal wieder einige Leute auf, um das Gleichgewicht der freundlichen, und kuschelig warmen Romantikmacht nachhaltig zu schädigen. Sie streuten Zwietracht unter den Uneinigen und rekrutierten so eine neue Armee von Flame-Kriegern. Nur ein junger, und gespielt, entschlossener Trekkie wagte es, sich so neutral zu verhalten, dass er fast schon Zahnschmerzen davon bekam. 

*star wars melodie kreischt* trlalalala la talalalala la, tralalalala!

Regards, eX!_

Sternzeit 47284.4, Captain eX, Nachtrag:

Das "ExkrementU" ist aber arg beleidigend! Dafür bekommst *DU* von *MIR* keinen NACHTISCH! Böser Bub' du!


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2006)

INU-ID am 10.08.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich könnte der Thread doch jetzt geschlossen werde, oder?
> Bevor es weiter ausartet...
> 
> ^^



Eigentlich hätte der Thread sofort geschlossen gehört. Da Bono aber so ein Geschmuse mit dem ein oder anderen Sternträger hat, hat ihn wohl niemand geschlossen. Da siehst mal wie gerecht es hier zugeht


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau  

Ich liebe es, wie du dich immer wieder zum Affen machst. Mit aller G'walt wieder der Dümmste sein. Aber eins muss man dir lassen: du kannst zwar sonst nix, aber DAS haste echt drauf


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2006)

DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe es, wie du dich immer wieder zum Affen machst. Mit aller G'walt wieder der Dümmste sein. Aber eins muss man dir lassen: du kannst zwar sonst nix, aber DAS haste echt drauf



Du kannst nur solche Sprüche machen wenn Bono, Rindi und CO. dabei sind, aber alleine bist du ganz klein mit Hut.


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

@ eX2tremiousU, Rinderteufel, Bono333, Shadow_Man und DJ_of_Borg

*Beifall klatsch*

das wird immer besser... 



Spoiler



und das alles wegen nem übergroßen Penis


----------



## Bono333 (10. August 2006)

DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der subtile Flame scheint bei manchen Sternen wohl nicht mehr zu greifen, sodass Du zu solch rabiaten Schritten greifen musst, oder wie? Den Tenor kann man zwar so stehenlassen, aber verpack es doch ein bisschen in Blümchen, dass nur ein ausgewählter Kreis überhaupt versteht, worum es geht. Und Shadow würde sich auch nicht benachteiligt fühlen und mich um meine imaginäre Lobby beneiden. Zumindest nicht so sehr.

Der Hass eines Menschen muss schon grenzenlos sein, dass er in der Position eines Mods stets aufs Neue über normalsterbliche Member herziehen muss. Aber es gibt einem wahrlich das Gefühl der alten Zeiten wieder.

Wie Rinderteufel es ausdrücken würde: Das gefühl der bedingungslosen Überlegenheit. Ist doch auch mal wieder schön.


----------



## Rinderteufel (10. August 2006)

Freezeman am 10.08.2006 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> @ eX2tremiousU, Rinderteufel, Bono333, Shadow_Man und DJ_of_Borg
> 
> *Beifall klatsch*
> 
> ...



*verneig*
Wir tun auch wahrlich unser Bestes.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (10. August 2006)

Freezeman am 10.08.2006 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> und das alles wegen nem übergroßen Penis



Einem nichtexistenten übergroßen Penis.  

*mitspam*


----------



## eXitus64 (10. August 2006)

bitte thread schließen

ich muss schon         was ich hier lese.

hmmmmmm, am besten ihr verpasst mir sterne und ich close selber


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 10.08.2006 22:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, ich dachte, ich wäre diesmal der erste gewesen? Aber wenn du möchtest, flame ich dich in Zukunft immer an, Grund genug gäbs ja. Aber dann heulste ja auch wieder rum.
Abgesehen davon fällt mir jetzt momentan kein Grund ein, warum ich für einen wie auch immer geartete Post in einem Forum über eine Person, die sonstwo sitzt, Unterstützung irgendwelcher Art bräuchte... aber ich hab ja schon nicht kapiert, warum ich einem sonstwo sitzenden, hier inzwischen extrem inaktiven Typen in den Arsch kriechen sollte. Muss irgendwas mit meinem gesunden Menschenverstand zu tun haben, weil ohne kapiert mans, wie man an dir sieht :o

@Bono: Verzeih, Meister, ich konnte deine Forderung nach subtilität leider erst nach der Verfassung meines Beitrages lesen. Wirst du mir mein Versagen ein weiteres Mal verzeihen können? Als Entschädigung könnte ich noch ein wenig tiefer... *zwäng* *kriech* *stöööööhn*

Edit2: Wenn Atropa noch käme, könnt ich den Hut auch noch abnehmen


----------



## rengaru (10. August 2006)

der_Menthol_Elch am 10.08.2006 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 10.08.2006 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ist richtig


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der subtile Flame scheint bei manchen Sternen wohl nicht mehr zu greifen, sodass Du zu solch rabiaten Schritten greifen musst, oder wie? Den Tenor kann man zwar so stehenlassen, aber verpack es doch ein bisschen in Blümchen, dass nur ein ausgewählter Kreis überhaupt versteht, worum es geht. Und Shadow würde sich auch nicht benachteiligt fühlen und mich um meine imaginäre Lobby beneiden. Zumindest nicht so sehr.
> 
> Der Hass eines Menschen muss schon grenzenlos sein, dass er in der Position eines Mods stets aufs Neue über normalsterbliche Member herziehen muss. Aber es gibt einem wahrlich das Gefühl der alten Zeiten wieder.
> 
> Wie Rinderteufel es ausdrücken würde: Das gefühl der bedingungslosen Überlegenheit. Ist doch auch mal wieder schön.



Ach Gottchen, dein Geschmalze ist echt unerträglich. Wie lange haste eigentlich dafür vorm Spiegel gestanden, um das einzuüben? Bestimmt mehrere Tage. Ich hoffe nur, der Spiegel hat's überlebt.
Wer mich kennt, der weiß das ich jeden hier gleich behandele, egal ob er normaler Member ist oder zig Sterne hat. Nur bei Trollen ist das anders und zu dieser Kategorie gehörst du dazu.


----------



## TBrain (10. August 2006)

eXitus64 am 10.08.2006 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte thread schließen



komm schon das sind die seltenen kleinen Freuden die ein normaler Member hier zu sehen bekommt...

*mir gerade die Zustände im STF ausmal*


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du Idiot! Ich reiß mir den Arsch auf, damit das gemeine Volk ja glaubt, dass wir hier auch nur einen langweiligen Knochenjob ohne jedwede Privilegien machen, und Du Pronteufel legst ein vollumfängliches Geständnis ab!


----------



## rengaru (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 22:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


samma bierchen, kannst du für uns hasen nicht mal son gutes wort einlegen, so fürn probetag?


----------



## Rinderteufel (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du Idiot! Ich reiß mir den Arsch auf, damit das gemeine Volk ja glaubt, dass wir hier auch nur einen langweiligen Knochenjob ohne jedwede Privilegien machen, und Du Pronteufel legst ein vollumfängliches Geständnis ab!



Erwartest du ernsthaft, dass hier nach diesem Thread noch IRGENDJEMAND glaubt, wir wären die Unschuld vom Lande?


----------



## Klon1234 (10. August 2006)

Irgendwie ist diese gesamte Diskussion ziemlich lächerlich. Der eine Sternie macht hier den anderen fertig und andersherum. Wenn das hier 2 User machen würden, dann gäbe es eine Verwarunung für *beide* und den sofortigen Close des Threads. Also seid mal gute Vorbilder, gebt euch die Hand, geht nach Hause, denkt über euer Leben nach und redet dann nochmal miteinander, wenn ihr euch mal was abgekühlt habt. Eure Aufgabe in diesem Forum muss über euren eigenen Belanglosigkeiten liegen!

So - und nun sollte hier Schluss sein!

Sämtliche Beschwerden, wie immer, bitte an den lieben Onkel!


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

TBrain am 10.08.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 10.08.2006 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




leute ihr spinnt doch...eigentlich ist alles meine schuld, weil ich mir die ganze scheiße ausgedacht habe. Da das langsam soo ausartet, dürft in einem Forum das ich immer so geschätzt hatte weil es hier so harmonisch zuging...aber was hier passiert, dürften die sternenträger eigentlich nicht zulassn


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Erwartest du ernsthaft, dass hier nach diesem Thread noch IRGENDJEMAND glaubt, wir wären die Unschuld vom Lande?



Irgendwie bin ich langsam stolz drauf ein gemeiner Member zu sein... 

Aber was solls, COs sind eben auch nur ein Spiegelbild des Forums.


----------



## undergrounderX (10. August 2006)

Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denk mal die meisten wüssten das schon vorher  

*Ein kleiner Hinweis ,der Thread ist noch nicht in der Hall of Fame* 
Das müsst ihr mal ganz fix ändern würde ich sagen 

Edit: Zum Theam will ich nix sagen is mir zu blöd


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (10. August 2006)

Klon1234 am 10.08.2006 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Aufgabe in diesem Forum muss über euren eigenen Belanglosigkeiten liegen!
> 
> So - und nun sollte hier Schluss sein!



Nein ! Sei nicht so ne Spassbremse.
Dieser Thread hier zeigt doch wunderbar auf, das Sternies auch nur Menschen sind, die rumflamen und spammen. Ich finds geil - weiter so.


----------



## quintus2 (10. August 2006)

So bin auch drin


----------



## Bono333 (10. August 2006)

Shadow_Man am 10.08.2006 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Gottchen


http://images.countingdown.com/images/countdowns/movies/1362/1011/7361_main.jpg
Leider bin ich des IMG Tags ja nicht mehr mächtig.




> dein Geschmalze ist echt unerträglich. Wie lange haste eigentlich dafür vorm Spiegel gestanden, um das einzuüben? Bestimmt mehrere Tage. Ich hoffe nur, der Spiegel hat's überlebt.


Schade, dass die Diskussionskultur (andere möchten sie Flamekultur nennenn)  einiger Sternies so den Bach runtergegangen ist, dass sie scheinbar nur noch aus sinnleeren Phrasen besteht. Es ist zwar richtig schlagfertig und lustig, wie du mich hier vor versammelter Mannschaft zur Sau machst, jedoch erkennt man auch hier schnell, dass sich hier jemand auf die Größe eines Heißluftballons aufzublähen scheint, mit dem er nicht nur die Größe gemein haben wird. Erklärung für dich, da du es ohnehin nicht kapieren wirst: Heißluft.
Da dein Post ja erst seit wenigen Minuten hier steht, kann ich meine Reaktion darauf nicht 5 Tage lang vorm Spiegel einüben. Klingt logisch, nicht?



> Wer mich kennt, der weiß das ich jeden hier gleich behandele, egal ob er normaler Member ist oder zig Sterne hat. Nur bei Trollen ist das anders und zu dieser Kategorie gehörst du dazu.


Ohja, du behandelst jeden User gleich, versuchst schnelle, unterwürfige Posts zu machen, jederzeit online zu sein, Hilfsbereitschaft zur ersten Tugend  zu erheben und DJ_of_Borg, dem Obertroll, den Kopf aus meinem Hintern zu ziehen. Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass du selbst das mit einem höflichen Lächeln durchführst. DJ_of_Borg ist schon ein Schleimer. Dieser Troll.


Warum gehst du eigentlich nicht darauf ein, dass du mir einst, kurz nach einer CC-Wahl, voller Enttäuschung und mit dicken Tränen in den Augen dein hilfsbereites Herzchen ausgschüttet hast?


----------



## Stampete (10. August 2006)

Soooo...also ich habs jetzt nicht so gaaanz mitbekommen. Wer von den COs hatte jetzt den kleinen Penis und wollte mit dem CO, mit dem RIESEN Penis tauschen? Ich glaub das hab ich übersehen. *anheiz*

PS.: Siehe Signatur


----------



## meXXer (10. August 2006)

quintus2 am 10.08.2006 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> So bin auch drin


ich auch *hust*   

@topic: Flamen ist keine Lösung!! 



Spoiler



aber ein guter anfang


  

die ironie tags könnt ihr euch ja denken


----------



## B0S (10. August 2006)

Also ich finde auch, so langsam hat dieser Thread seine HoF Berechtigung  

*sich Freezeman anschliess und auch popcorn hol*

MfG & happy flashing (mischung aus flamen und bashing     )


----------



## Gunter (10. August 2006)

der_Menthol_Elch am 10.08.2006 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ! Sei nicht so ne Spassbremse.
> Dieser Thread hier zeigt doch wunderbar auf, das Sternies auch nur Menschen sind, die rumflamen und spammen. Ich finds geil - weiter so.


dito. vor allem zeigt sich so überdeutlich, wer wen mag und wen nicht... find ich herrlich, wenn innerhalb der sternchen auf übelste rumgeflamed wird - die meinungen der einzelnen voneinander sind teilweise gar köstlich


----------



## bierchen (10. August 2006)

Freezeman am 10.08.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 10.08.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der Bundeswehr heißt es "Staatsbürger in Uniform". 
In der Community heißt es: "Ein mit administrativen Rechten versehenes _Mitglied_". 

Edit: Nicht alle auf einmal posten, ich komm mit dem Lesen gar nicht mehr nach.


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

*Ist es euch nicht peinlich, dieses Forum so runterzuziehen? Langsam macht ihr euch lächerlich..nur wegen nem dicken penis*


----------



## undergrounderX (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 10.08.2006 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder Prolet mit Ferrari und Flamer mit einem übersteigerten Selbstbewusstsein,aufgrund zweier durch viel Schleim erreichten Privilegien ,die nach Himmelskörper benannt sind.


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

bierchen am 10.08.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Bundeswehr heißt es "Staatsbürger in Uniform".
> In der Community heißt es: "Ein mit administrativen Rechten versehenes _*Mitglied*_".



Wobei wir wieder bei der Ursache des ganzen angelangt wären... 

Ne Leute, echt, der Thread gehört in die HoF.


----------



## Knabe (10. August 2006)

Freezeman am 10.08.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 10.08.2006 22:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und der Ursprungsthread grad mit


----------



## Nakir (10. August 2006)

Knabe am 10.08.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> * nur wegen nem dicken penis*


Quatsch. Das war nur der Anstoß. Du siehst doch, dass es noch Diskussionsbedarf zwischen den (anscheind) einstigen Freunden gibt. Das muss alles raus.



So, jetzt sollten hier alle außer den Sternträgern das Posten einstellen, damit ich die Show ohne die selbst darstellenede Werbung einiger User hier genießen kann!


----------



## RickSkywalker (10. August 2006)

Bono333 am 10.08.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> _Edit: Für die von Shadow_Man propagierte 24/7 Forenaktivität kam der Post ohnehin reichlich spät. Nicht schlappmachen, Shadow, durchhalten lohnt sich und der Weg zum SCO ist frei._



Die Sternies sind doch alle sauhäufig on. Wenn ich lese dass du auch mal ein Sternie warst dann kannst du ihm _das_ nicht vorwerfen, Wer viel schreibt wird Sternie. (BuMu z.B. wird eines Tages sicher auch mal Sternie) Es gibt ja auch viele die in Themen schreiben zu Spielen, obwohl sie das Game nich ma haben.



			
				Knabe am 10.08.2006 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ist es euch nicht peinlich, dieses Forum so runterzuziehen? Langsam macht ihr euch lächerlich..nur wegen nem dicken penis*



Das liegt ja eigentlich nicht an dir dass es hier so zugeht.
Ich versteh die Fronten nicht so ganz.
Wer is hier für Bono und wer gegen Bono? Am Anfang waren alle gegen ihn wegen Anwalt und jetzt gibts irgendwie paar die für ihn sind usw.


----------



## BlackDead (10. August 2006)

der_Menthol_Elch am 10.08.2006 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 10.08.2006 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wusste es Sternies sind doch keine Engel wie an anderer Stelle behauptet.
Irgendwie entäuscht mich das und erfreut mich zugleich.   
Aber immer faszinierend zu lesen was ein oder zwei Posts auslösen können.


----------



## Stef1811 (10. August 2006)

Nakir am 10.08.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Knabe am 10.08.2006 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sich ganz dunkel an ein ähnliches Geflame von Shadow und Bono in der HoF erriner* 

Falls ihr wirklich noch redebedarf habt, macht das per O-Mail. Ist zwar ehrlich gesagt echt richtig geil zu lesen aber macht keinen Sinn. 

@topic(das keinen mehr interessiert *g*): Ist ja jetzt alles geklärt. Was Bernd da gemacht hat war nicht okay aber es ist geklärt und gut.

Hier der angesprochene Thread aus der HoF:KLeine dumme Besserwisser


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. August 2006)

Das einzieg was ich hier merk, dass es es zuviele CO's gibt .....dann noch dieses lasche Regime .....ich glaub bei der nächsten CC wahl, wähl ich erstmal dafür, dass ich gleich zum CO werd und die andern etwas unter druck setz ..geht ja nich an ..dieses geschmuse ..udn küsschengeben untereinander ....

btw: ja ..ihr trinkt alle bier aus schnapsgläsern


----------



## flex-wheeler (10. August 2006)

ui hier ist ja wegen mir was geboten...

so war das nicht gedacht...


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. August 2006)

flex-wheeler am 10.08.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ui hier ist ja wegen mir was geboten...
> 
> so war das nicht gedacht...


da ist er *fackel raushol* ...hexe ..hexe ..hexe


----------



## rengaru (10. August 2006)

DawnHellscream am 10.08.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> flex-wheeler am 10.08.2006 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*flex beschütz*


komm doch her du plöder com gamer



so, genug gespammt für heute, ich verzieh mich von hier *winke*


----------



## Freezeman (10. August 2006)

DawnHellscream am 10.08.2006 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> flex-wheeler am 10.08.2006 22:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 

Gibt es denn keinen CO der auf keiner der beiden Seiten steht und das hier mal beendet, oder haben alle Angst?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2006)

Persönliches Logbuch Sternzeit 75452,1. Nachtrag: Aufgrund von neuen (imaginären) Befehlen des *Sternen*flottenkommandos, sah ich mich gezwungen einen Schlussstrich unter diese Affäre zu ziehen. Zwecks Schadensbegrenzung, und Rufrettung einiger anwesender Offiziere hier, wird sicherlich auch von der hohen Admiralität verstanden werden, dass ich zu solch einer Handlung verleitet wurde.

Ende der Aufzeichnung. See you aboard  the USS Hall of Fame NX-02

Regards, C(O)aptain eX!


----------

